# Has anyone used the quiet fence?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Has anyone used the quiet fence?

http://quietfence.com/

This is not a plug, I just saw this when googling how to reduce the noise of my condenser. My unit is very annoying while sitting on my patio.

Any other ideas that would work to reduce noise levels?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Compressor cover is better.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wont that reduce efficiency since it reduces the airflow?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

sandyman720 said:


> Wont that reduce efficiency since it reduces the airflow?


The cover is just for the compressor, not the whole condenser.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you have a picture or link?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

sandyman720 said:


> Do you have a picture or link?



http://www.brinmar.com/sound_blankets.html


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

My neighbor to the right of me has a Lennox that is very quiet, mine is a Armstrong air that is a little louder, then the neighbor to the left of me has a Lennox that is louder than all three together. A lot of the noise is air turbulence, and vibration of the line set. I used spray foam to seal the hole in the concrete block where the line set enters my basement to also help isolate vibrations.


----------



## ruh (Oct 15, 2011)

*wont reduce efficency*

The Quiet Fence works best when it's 12" away. That isn't blocking any airflow. Compressor blankets work well too, but may violate warranty, and require tools and some knowledge. Big plants don't do anything but clog up the a/c unit.


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Since there are several things that allow noise to escape from the condenser,there are several things that help in getting that noise level down.
Insulating around the spot where the line set enters the home is good as is making sure the line set is not installed tightly against any wall or joist with using plastic to hang it where needed.
The compressor will not require any specuial tools and will help quite a bit.
I also use vibro pad under the condensor where ever I can.
The fence should work if its made of a soft sound absorbing material.
Nothing says you can't do more than one thing.
What you are really talking about arwe things that good contractors do and can't explain when they are asked why they cost more than the other guy.Something to think about.


----------

